# Norman our cat wanted some loving right now



## Paco Dennis (Oct 25, 2021)

He climbed into a basket Mama was sleeping in, woke her up, and squeezed in next her, and Mama woke up and started licking him.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 25, 2021)

beautiful fur babies...    

Give them some catnip for me.  You do have catnip, don't you...?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 25, 2021)

_I know the feeling, that Norman had!     

I will look for a basket, around here, with those special accommodations and perks. _


----------



## debodun (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Kaila (Oct 25, 2021)

_Never mind my above post.  My cat just *found me.  

She squeezed herself between my laptop and my body, and feels good and warm and soft, and is purring.
*_
So, I'm all set now.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 25, 2021)

Sweetie Cats!


----------



## feywon (Oct 25, 2021)

None of our cats are biologically related to each other but they get along very well.  Tho my cat is actually more bonded with my grand dog. My daughter got a picture of the sleeping near each other last night.  I will post it whe on  desk top in the morning.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 25, 2021)

How  sweet !


----------



## feywon (Oct 26, 2021)

Tried 3 times to upload photo of my cat, Aldrin, and his 'niece' Zoe, my daughter's dog together.
Did everything i usually do when posting pix successfully.  But it it took longer to say 100% and then a message pops up: "Parsing response failed."  Have no idea what that means in context of loading photos and that's all it said--no clue how to proceed. i'll try one more time before i get off the desktop and if it doesn't work then i'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 26, 2021)

@feywon  -  hoping that it works, we'd all like to see pictures of Aldrin...


----------



## feywon (Oct 26, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> @feywon  -  hoping that it works, we'd all like to see pictures of Aldrin...


Well i'm sure it will eventually.  Don't know if our bad weather may be a factor.


----------



## Tish (Oct 26, 2021)

So very sweet.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2021)

Tish said:


> So very sweet.



You must be referring to the kitties in basket, in OP, rather than to
@Paco Dennis  's new avatar picture! 
Though, I must admit, it _is actually sweeter, _than his previous one was!

We'll move off of this particular holiday soon, and hopefully on to some more pleasant avatars.


----------



## feywon (Oct 30, 2021)

Dang, i'm going to have try getting another photo of them (Grand dog and my cat) sleeping near each other.  i experimented and was able to upload another picture, on i posted on a different thread. But for some reason this platform does not like that one. LOL.


----------

